
Bosun – monitoring and alerting system by Stack Exchange - dkarapetyan
http://bosun.org/
======
TheAceOfHearts
A bit tangential, but if you look at resources you'll find a blog post [0]
where they write about their setup. Getting to read how a piece of software is
being used is usually more insightful than just reading up on what it does.

[0] [http://kbrandt.com/post/bosun_arch/](http://kbrandt.com/post/bosun_arch/)

------
isxek
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9934074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9934074)

Similar submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8590480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8590480)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8585987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8585987)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8593366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8593366)

------
witcher
How is that different than Prometheus? (:

